# Unbelievable schwinn wasp swap meet score!



## Casual dreamer (May 20, 2018)

Funny thing was is we showed up to the swap meet late! Normally I rarely find any schwinns there, mostly breezes and racers but I could not believe it when I seen this one, and I got it for a great price! This is one of my dream bikes, dreams do come true!


----------



## GTs58 (May 20, 2018)

Sweet! All it needs is the 7000 seat and a little wax.


----------



## Casual dreamer (May 20, 2018)

Thats right! I really like the front tire, it's a B.F. Goodrich silvertown extra service, I need to find one for the rear! And the correct seat of course.


----------



## Sven (May 25, 2018)

Very Nice Score!!!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (May 27, 2018)

Awesome bike. I love it.


----------

